# Mrs. Beach, here. Hello!



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello! I have kept pet mice on and off (mostly on) for forty years or more. I live near Washington, DC, and have two colonies of females and two wonderful boys full of character and personality. I like mice with black eyes and standard coats, all colors, and especially brindles! I train my mice (not to do tricks but to do helpful, interactive behavioral things, like "stay on the blanket"). I was a member of Mouse Fanciers and now have come here. I see I have a lot of new people to meet!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

-pounce- Hi Ann!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome.


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, Rhasputin, five minutes after I posted my introduction, lol!

Thank you, Dom. I really appreciated your post on how to determine the gender of pinkies. I've got 13 of them right now.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hai  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome!! (could you possibly video the mouse tricks?  )


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

So pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there!!!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Mrs. Beach is everywhere!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, Ann! I always forget that you've had mice for 40 years. You don't seem old enough for that. 

It's good to see you here! Maybe some time soon me and you (and maybe Kadee too) can get lunch at iHop again.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Ann! You've "migrated" too!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi :welcome1 40 years of mousing must mean lots of tales to share.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, everybody! Pleased to meet you!

Megzilla, I posted a video of Blue Boy doing "come" (he comes to the scratching sound of my finger) at "Four new Mice  And some new tricks" in New & Existing Mice. He'd only just learned it. He responds much more swiftly now.


----------



## peeteygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember you!!!! Good to see you again!


----------

